# From Australia News



## WillowTree

'Cold and callous' teenagers charged with murder of Australian baseballer Christopher Lane - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## WillowTree

*There was a moment of high emotion outside court when one of the relatives of the accused screamed at waiting television cameras, threatening to kill someone if they did not get the cameras out of their face.

*




typical


----------



## Katzndogz

The authorities have determined that race was not a factor and hate crime charges will not be brought against any of these three.


----------



## tinydancer

Katzndogz said:


> The authorities have determined that race was not a factor and hate crime charges will not be brought against any of these three.



You're kidding me. Please oh please katz tell me you are kidding me.


----------



## Meathead

The good news is Oklahoma has the death penalty, the bad news iswill not  is SCOTUS will not let them execute thugs for crimes committed as minors.


----------



## chikenwing

tinydancer said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The authorities have determined that race was not a factor and hate crime charges will not be brought against any of these three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding me. Please oh please katz tell me you are kidding me.
Click to expand...


The DA spoke about that,the law is clear,and Ok.hate crime laws don't have the teeth that Murder 1 has. Hate crime laws are stupid and ineffective,murder 1 is a much better route.


----------



## WillowTree

Meathead said:


> The good news is Oklahoma has the death penalty, the bad news iswill not  is SCOTUS will not let them execute thugs for crimes committed as minors.



Death penalty cases don't happen for anyone under 18.The most they can get is life without parole.  The point of my post was that FAMILY was screaming about killing someone. The apples don't fall far from the trees do they?


----------



## chikenwing

nope


----------



## R.C. Christian

Has El Presidente commented on this yet?


----------



## SuMar

tinydancer said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The authorities have determined that race was not a factor and hate crime charges will not be brought against any of these three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding me. Please oh please katz tell me you are kidding me.
Click to expand...




Now Tiny, you know that would be racist to charge them with a hate crime..Sheesh...


----------



## bianco

Meathead said:


> The good news is Oklahoma has the death penalty, the bad news iswill not  is SCOTUS will not let them execute thugs for crimes committed as minors.



The bad news is that Oklahoma still has death chambers, in which human beings are killed by the state.
No way could I support anyone, including the alleged murderers of Chris Lane, being walked into a death chamber alive, then in a premeditated act be killed by the state of Oklahoma, and wheeled out dead.


----------



## tinydancer

bianco said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is Oklahoma has the death penalty, the bad news iswill not  is SCOTUS will not let them execute thugs for crimes committed as minors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad news is that Oklahoma still has death chambers, in which human beings are killed by the state.
> No way could I support anyone, including the alleged murderers of Chris Lane, being walked into a death chamber alive, then in a premeditated act be killed by the state of Oklahoma, and wheeled out dead.
Click to expand...


Not often these days, but I could go for the death penalty on this one. And the other one in Florida. The young man that shot the mother in the leg and then because she didn't have any money to give him he counted to 5 and then shot a child in the face.

No problemo ending their lives whatsoever.


----------



## bianco

R.C. Christian said:


> Has El Presidente commented on this yet?



No.
But Rev Jesse Jackson, to his great credit, has.

On Fox News today the Governor of Oklahoma...now there's an impressive woman/person...said that the President should make a statement.


----------



## Rozman

bianco said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has El Presidente commented on this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> But Rev Jesse Jackson, to his great credit, has.
> 
> On Fox News today the Governor of Oklahoma...now there's an impressive woman/person...said that the President should make a statement.
Click to expand...


I think that the president now knows when he opens his mouth 
on events like this he puts his foot in it.


----------



## Rozman

What is he gonna say?....
The truth? blacks today are more violent then ever?
If he had a son in law he would likely be like Chris Lane.


----------



## bianco

tinydancer said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is Oklahoma has the death penalty, the bad news iswill not  is SCOTUS will not let them execute thugs for crimes committed as minors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad news is that Oklahoma still has death chambers, in which human beings are killed by the state.
> No way could I support anyone, including the alleged murderers of Chris Lane, being walked into a death chamber alive, then in a premeditated act be killed by the state of Oklahoma, and wheeled out dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not often these days, but I could go for the death penalty on this one. And the other one in Florida. The young man that shot the mother in the leg and then because she didn't have any money to give him he counted to 5 and then shot a child in the face.
> 
> No problemo ending their lives whatsoever.
Click to expand...



It's not about them, it's about what we, the state, are/would be doing.
That is/would be, taking a living human being and killing them in cold blood.
Makes us the same as them.


----------



## Rozman

I think a society has the right to hand down a just punishment.
Sometimes execution is required.It does not makes us as bad as the perpetrator.My opinion.
In the case of Chris Lane I think execution is too good for them.
The animals that did this are young and if given life with no possibility of parole that would be a fitting punishment.

However with Liberalism so strong in this country I fear that maybe 50 years from now
a Democrat party will be so strong they will find a way to pardon these pieces of shit saying
that it was society that created them and it's society that should be on trial....


And they will probably still find a way to blame Bush for this...


----------



## AquaAthena

bianco said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has El Presidente commented on this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> But Rev Jesse Jackson, to his great credit, has.
> 
> On Fox News today the Governor of Oklahoma...now there's an impressive woman/person...said that the President should make a statement.
Click to expand...


I wish he would be presidential now and forever, and not comment on anything outside of politics.


----------



## bianco

The very mention of death chambers and the execution-homiciding of human beings in them sends a shiver down my spine.
My mind immediately flashes to Auschwitz, Japan's unit 731 WW2, and Indonesia, Malaysia etc today.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

I doubt hate crime charges were ever seriously considered, despite the evidence staring them right in the face.

And we all know had the trigger man been white, and the victim black, and the same kind of explosive social media statements by the shooter, hate crime would be all the media would have been talking about.


----------



## WillowTree

They're gonna bury the poor dead white boy on Wednesday


----------



## wavingrl

WillowTree said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is Oklahoma has the death penalty, the bad news iswill not  is SCOTUS will not let them execute thugs for crimes committed as minors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death penalty cases don't happen for anyone under 18.The most they can get is life without parole.  The point of my post was that FAMILY was screaming about killing someone. The apples don't fall far from the trees do they?
Click to expand...


one, maybe more of the accuseds, have had dealings with the court on previous occasions.

I googled a few days ago--'aggravated circumstances', I think, might apply--minor or not. If this is not your first offense, well--we'll see. 

I suppose it would be wrong of us to send 'some' to Syria? If you really don't like the US -maybe a change of scenery would be good. 'I'm bored'--not something teenagers in Syria would complain about, of that I am certain.


----------



## Connery

*Moved to proper forum*


----------

